# Steam-cleaning sealant- a good idea or not ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A neighbour is currently cleaning the sealant on his van using an ordinary domestic ( kettle-type) steamer. The results look good and we're tempted to do the same to our filthy, gungy sealant. We're a bit concerned however about damage to the paintwork etc

Has anyone done this before and can recommend it - or not ?

G


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Personally I would not use steam anywhere near the body of a 

motorhome.It might only be fairly low pressure,but steam will find

its way into the weakest point,or any flaw in the sealant and then 

start to lift the sealant.Result.....the dreaded water ingress.

I speak from experience many years ago with a caravan.It cost a

fortune to put right. Regards Peter.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Excessive heat may soften the sealent, reducing its adhesive properties.

And yes I do understand that mh stands out in the hot sun. I would not use steam.
Try white spirit on the sealant.

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks very much both. I think you've confirmed what we felt about steam-cleaning.

We've got to renew it at some point soon however. It's been done once, under warranty, but the sealant the dealer put on then has the same consistency as soft chewing-gum. It's never set and, when it gets warm-even on a sunny day- it runs and drips in great dirty globs. We've tried everything to clean it but it's full of black mould and looks terrible. We're quite ashamed of it and it's a poor advert.

G


----------



## bigclick (Oct 9, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> Thanks very much both. I think you've confirmed what we felt about steam-cleaning.
> 
> We've got to renew it at some point soon however. It's been done once, under warranty, but the sealant the dealer put on then has the same consistency as soft chewing-gum. It's never set and, when it gets warm-even on a sunny day- it runs and drips in great dirty globs. We've tried everything to clean it but it's full of black mould and looks terrible. We're quite ashamed of it and it's a poor advert.
> 
> G


I think I saw another thread on here that suggests white vinagar in warm water


----------

